
Hacker News Plays CEO? - temintech
http://www.temin.co.uk/
======
ColinWright

        Warning: Potential Security Risk Ahead
    
        Firefox detected a potential security threat
        and did not continue to www.youtube.com.  If
        you visit this site, attackers could try to
        steal information like your passwords, emails,
        or credit card details.
    
       What can you do about it?
    
       The issue is most likely with the web site, and
       there is nothing you can do to resolve it.

~~~
temintech
Thanks for letting me know. I'm not sure what's causing the error so I just
made a link the video instead.

